# Prinz von Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, Herzog zu Sachsen (DE > EL)



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

Ερώτημα προς γερμανομαθείς με καλές ιστορικές γνώσεις (drsiebenmal και όποιοι άλλοι πιστοί, παρακαλώ προσέλθετε:)):

Πώς θα αποδίδαμε στα ελληνικά τον τίτλο "Prinz von Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, Herzog zu Sachsen"; Θα ήθελα να αποφύγω λύση του τύπου "πρίγκιπας του Ζάξεν (ή Σαξ)-Κόμπουργκ και της Γκότα...", επιθυμώντας εξελληνισμένες εκδοχές των τοπωνυμίων. Οπότε τί; Σαξ και Κοβούργο; Σαξκοβούργο; Σαξονία-Κοβούργο; Και με την άμοιρη τη Gotha τί κάνουμε; Τέλος, αυτό το "Herzog zu Sachsen" έχει την έννοια του Δούκα *της *Σαξονίας ή, όπως υποψιάζομαι του Δουκός *εν* Σαξονία; 

Έχοντας επίγνωση του ότι βάζω πολλά σε ένα και μόνο νήμα, ζητώ συγγνώμη και ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Θα έλεγα Σαξωνίας-Κοβούργου και Γκότα (αλλά το ψάχνω). Θα με βοηθούσε να καταλάβω γιατί είναι κάποιος zu Sachsen, αν ήξερα και το ποιος. (Αν δεν θέλεις να το αναφέρεις, στείλε ΡΜ). Ότι ο τέως Βούλγαρος τσάρος και τέως πρωθυπουργός κυκλοφορούσε στας Ευρώπας ως Σαξκομπουργκότσκι μάλλον δεν βοηθάει...


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Πώς χειρίζονται οι Άγγλοι το κρασάκι ζήτημα του «τσου»:

According to the House law of the Duchy of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha the full title of the Duke was:
_
Wir, Ernst, Herzog zu Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, Jülich, Cleve und Berg, auch Engern und Westphalen, Landgraf in Thüringen, Markgraf zu Meißen, gefürsteter Graf zu Henneberg, Graf zu der Mark und Ravensberg, Herr zu Ravenstein und Tonna usw._

Translation: 
_We, Ernst, Duke of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha, Jülich, Cleves and Berg, also Angria and Westphalia, Landgrave in Thuringia, Margrave of Meissen, Princely Count of Henneberg, Count of the Mark and Ravensberg, Lord of Ravenstein and Tonna, et cetera._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saxe-Coburg_and_Gotha​


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι το δουκάτο ο Δρανδάκης το γράφει: *Σαξ-Κοβούργον-Γκότα*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Ο συνδυασμός *von und zu* δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιος στα γερμανικά. Ας πούμε, ο τωρινος υπουργός Άμυνας Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg έχει πλήρες όνομα (κρατηθείτε):
Karl Theodor Maria Nikolaus Johann Jacob Philipp Franz Joseph Sylvester Freiherr *von und zu* Guttenberg. Χοντρικά, το von (από) δείχνει την προέλευση, το zu δείχνει την (τρέχουσα) κατοικία.
Επομένως, μπορεί κάποιος να είναι von _Τάδε_ (τόπος Α) zu _Δείνα_ (τόπος Β), και όταν τόπος Α = τόπος Β, τότε γίνεται _von und zu_.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση λοιπόν, ο Prinz von Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, Herzog zu Sachsen είναι πρίγκιπας του Sachsen-Coburg και Gotha, δούκας εν/στη Σαξωνία.

Άλλος γνωστός *von und zu* είναι ο πρίγκιπας του Λιχτενστάιν, που ανήκει στην οικογένεια των Λιχτενστάιν (von Liechtenstein) και έχει την έδρα του στο Λιχτενστάιν (zu Liechtenstein): Hans Adam II. (πλήρες όνομα: Johannes Adam Ferdinand Alois Josef Maria Marko d'Aviano Pius _*von und zu*_ Liechtenstein).
_
(συνεχίζεται...) :)_


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Και για να μην κάνω μισές δουλειές (γιατί ούτε σ' εμένα αρέσει αυτό το σκέτο «Σαξ»): στον Πάπυρο, στο λήμμα *Σαξονίας, δουκάτα* βρίσκουμε:
*το δουκάτο της Σαξονίας-Κόμπουργκ (Κοβούργου)-Γκότα.* 

Δηλαδή, κλίνει τη _Σαξονία_, κλίνει το _Κοβούργο_, αλλά η _Γκότα_ μένει άκλιτη, ίσως γιατί έτσι είναι και στην Κριτική του προγράμματός της. :)







Τρώει και ο Πάπυρος το «και», όπως άλλωστε το κάνουν συχνά και οι Άγγλοι: "Saxe-Coburg-Gotha"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Πάντως, στο _Βασίλειον της Ελλάδος και η ελληνική ολομέλεια, υπό Νικολάου-Τιμολέοντος Βούλγαρη, περίοδος πρώτη 1833-1843_, σελ. 27 γράφει:

Αφ' εαυτών δε εξελέξαντο αι τρεις δυνάμεις ως κυριάρχην ηγεμόνα τον πρίγκηπα Λεοπόλδον του Σαξ Κοβούργου[...]​
Και εδώ, _Εφετηρίς (Almanach) του Βασιλείου της Ελλάδος δια το έτος 1837, υπό του ιατρού Α. Κλάδου_, ανακαλύπτουμε στη σελίδα 35 ολόκληρη τη γενεαλογία του οίκου _Σαξ Κομβούργ Γότα_ (όχι οτι προτείνω να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτόν τον όρο,άλλωστε πιο κάτω λέει και Κομπούργ :)).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

Σας είμαι υπόχρεος! Όπως εξήγησα στον Δρα πρόκειται για δικαστική υπόθεση στην οποία το κρίσιμο ζήτημα είναι αν Αυστριακός υπήκοος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ως επώνυμο έναν τίτλο ευγενείας που απέκτησε (πάντα ως επώνυμο) κατόπιν υιοθεσίας από Γερμανό υπήκοο. Το κείμενό μου παραπέμπει σε υπόθεση που κρίθηκε ενώπιον του αυστριακού Συνταγματικού Δικαστηρίου και στην οποία ο προσφεύγων ζητούσε να του επιτραπεί η χρήση ακριβώς αυτού του ονόματος. Δυστυχώς η παραπομπή μου δεν είναι πλήρης και έτσι δεν μου είναι εύκολο να βρω γρήγορα την υπόθεση (πάντως ο ιστότοπος του δικαστηρίου είναι αυτός - http://www.vfgh.gv.at/cms/vfgh-site/index.html - μόνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι η νομολογία. καλά να πάθω που δεν έμαθα γερμανικά).

Και μια και σας έβαλα σε τέτοια ταλαιπωρία, ας προσθέσω τη χρησιμότατη πληροφορία ότι στην Αυστρία (όπως και στη Γερμανία) οι τίτλοι ευγενείας καταργήθηκαν με τη σύσταση της δημοκρατίας. Ενώ όμως στη Γερμανία επιτράπηκε οι πρώην τίτλοι να χρησιμοποιούνται ως επώνυμα, στην Αυστρία η απαγόρευση ήταν απόλυτη και μάλιστα οι μέχρι τότε ευγενείς υποχρεώθηκαν να απαλείψουν από τα ονόματά τους τα κρίσιμα προθέματα von και zu. Σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι λίγο πιο ελαστική. Λίγο όμως, κι αυτό καταλήγει σε τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις (έτσι Αυστριακή υπήκοος που απέκτησε από σπόντα επώνυμο που περιέχει πρώην τίτλο ευγενείας δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει τον τύπο θηλυκού γένους κι έτσι στο επώνυμό της θα έχει ένα ωραίο Fürst αντί για Fürstin ).

Τώρα: 
1. γιατί Σαξ, όταν και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε Sachsen; Οπότε κλίνω προς τη λύση Σαξονία σε αμφότερες τις περιπτώσεις.
2. Μου αρέσει η πολυτυπία (ειδικά το "Κομβούργ/Κομπούργκ" στο ίδιο κείμενο, :) θενκς Δρ), αλλά το Κοβούργο ακόμα περισσότερο.
3. Η άμοιρη η Γκότα, όμως, δεν βλέπει προκοπή με τίποτε.
4. Τώρα με τη διαφοροποίηση von και zu, ίσως εγώ να έχω παρανοήσει πράγματα. Είχα στο μυαλό μου την περίπτωση του Δούκα Μαξιμιλιανό, του πατέρα της αυτοκράτειρας Ελισσάβετ, ο οποίος ήταν Δουξ εν Βαυαρία, μια και φυσικά δεν ήταν ηγεμόνας της περιοχής, αλλά απλώς ανήκε σε ελάσσονα κλάδο των Βίττελσμπαχ. Μόνο που αυτός δεν ήταν zu, αλλά (Herzog) *in* Bayern. Οπότε, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, και το zu δηλώνει κυριαρχία.

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τη μεγάλη βοήθεια και τις εξαιρετικές παραπομπές σας!:):):)
[και συγγνώμη που σας ταλαιπώρησα]


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Πάντως, κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς το _Sachsen_ μπορεί να γίνεται _Saxonia_ και _Σαξονία_ (και _Σαξωνία_ κατά τη _Λακωνία_) και να κλίνεται, αλλά τη _Gotha_ που μας ήρθε έτοιμη να την αγκαλιάσουμε και να την κλίνουμε, αυτήν την αφήνουμε άκλιτη, «της Γκότα», λες και θέλουμε να δηλώσουμε «Ξέρετε, αυτό δεν είναι από εξελληνισμό, έτσι είναι στα γερμανικά. Είναι δηλαδή σαν ένα άκλιτο Κόμπουργκ, όχι κλινόμενο Κοβούργο». Κάνε μου τη χάρη και πες *της Γκότας, της Γκότας, της Γκότας* (πόσες φορές πρέπει να το γράψω για να κάνω περισσότερα ευρήματα;).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Όπως γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι, η βασική αυστριακή νομοθεσία μπορεί να έχει ηλικία πολλών δεκαετιών. Οι βασικές πληροφορίες βρίσκονται σε αυτό το άρθρο στη γερμανική βίκη (Adelsaufhebungsgesetz, Νόμος περί ακύρωσης τίτλων ευγενείας), που δίνει (κάτω κάτω) αυτόν εδώ τον σύνδεσμο προς το ενημερωτικό σύστημα της αυστριακής καγκελαρίας για το Δίκαιο.

Μετά από λίγα μαγικά :), βρίσκουμε την υπόθεση που σε ενδιαφέρει:
http://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokument.wxe?Abfrage=Gesamtabfrage&Dokumentnummer=JFT_09968873_03B00557_2_00&ResultFunctionToken=16d74660-e011-4808-8029-2fd3adda225c&SearchInAsylGH=&SearchInBegut=&SearchInBgblAlt=&SearchInBgblAuth=&SearchInBgblPdf=&SearchInBks=&SearchInBundesnormen=&SearchInDok=&SearchInDsk=&SearchInEbm=&SearchInEbmj=&SearchInGemeinderecht=&SearchInJustiz=&SearchInLgbl=&SearchInLrBgld=&SearchInLrK=&SearchInLrNo=&SearchInLrOO=&SearchInLrSbg=&SearchInLrStmk=&SearchInLrT=&SearchInLrVbg=&SearchInLrW=&SearchInNormenliste=&SearchInPvak=&SearchInRegV=&SearchInUbas=&SearchInUmse=&SearchInUvs=&SearchInVerg=&SearchInVfgh=True&SearchInVwgh=&ImRisSeit=Undefined&ResultPageSize=100&Suchworte=Prinz+von+Sachsen-Coburg+und+Gotha%2c+Herzog+zu+Sachsen

Καλό κυνήγι!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Μα έχει μεγάλη πλάκα η υπόθεση!

Ο τύπος, ένας Έρβιν Καρλ, Αυστριακός που ζούσε στις ΗΠΑ, υιοθετήθηκε από Γερμανίδα πριγκίπισσα Σαξ κλπ και πήρε ένα όνομα σιδηρόδρομο: Ernst Albert Edward Philipp Ferdinand Erwin Karl _*Prinz von*_ Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, *Herzog zu *Sachsen, και με αυτό το όνομα έκανε εγγραφή σε ληξιαρχείο και του εκδόθηκε διαβατήριο. 

Όταν αργότερα πήγε στην αυστριακή πρεσβεία στη Μαδρίτη να του βγάλουν καινούργιο αυστριακό διαβατήριο, του διορθώσανε σύμφωνα με το νόμο το όνομα σε:
Erwin Karl (το όνομα) και το επώνυμο σε: *Prinzessin von* Sachsen-Coburg und Gotha, *Herzogin zu* Sachsen σαν να λέμε Πριγκίπισσα τάδε, αλλά...

...το συνταγματικό δικαστήριο τον υποχρέωσε να μείνει με αυτό το όνομα, επειδή ο νόμος (αρχικά του 1919...) δεν κάνει διάκριση μεταξύ των φύλων!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Ο νόμος λέει να του τρώνε τα «φον», όχι να κάνουν θηλυκό το όνομά του. Ή μήπως η άγνοια της γερμανικής με εμποδίζει να καταλάβω κάτι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Σωστά. Ο νόμος αρχίζει με το ότι καταργείται η χρήση του *von* ως ένδειξη ευγενείας (άρα είναι απλώς μια λέξη στο επώνυμο). Αυτό δεν είναι όμως το επίμαχο θέμα εδώ. Δεν του έκοψαν τo von και το zu.

Το επίμαχο είναι ότι ο νόμος λέει επίσης πως πρέπει να παίρνεις το επώνυμο όπως είναι, χωρίς να αλλάζει η μορφή του ανάλογα με το αν το φέρει άντρας ή γυναίκα (αυτό που σημείωσε πιο πάνω ο Ρογήρος από την ανάποδη, ότι η γυναίκα λέγεται Fürst, αρσενικό και δεν μετατρέπεται σε Fürstin, θηλυκό). Επομένως, λέει κάπου το σκεπτικό, αφου ήξερε το επώνυμο της υιοθετούσας είναι Πριγκίπισσα Τάδε, ήξερε ότι θα το αναλάβει ατόφιο και άρα δεν έχει λόγο να ενίσταται.

Με άλλα λόγια, αν ήταν Έλληνας, τον λέγανε Γιώργο, είχαμε τον ίδιο νόμο και τον υιοθετούσε π.χ. μια Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα), θα λεγόταν Γεώργιος Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

Καταρχάς, σας είμαι υπόχρεος! [Δρ: μιλ μερσί για όλους τους συνδέσμους και ειδικά για τις πληροφορίες που αφορούν την υπόθεση - πραγματικά απίστευτη - που με ενδιαφέρει! :) )/ Νίκελ: ομοίως μιλ μερσί για τις πληροφορίες και τα κίνητρα για γόνιμο προβληματισμό! :) ).

Η εφαρμοστέα εν προκειμένω αυστριακή νομοθεσία είναι πράγματι αρκετά παλιά (πρόκειται για νόμο του 1918, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και κοινή υπουργική απόφαση ελαφρώς μεταγενέστερη. Αύριο, μπορώ να δώσω ακριβείς παραπομπές, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον).

Η απίθανη αυστριακή πρακτική που αναγκάζει ένα άντρα να κρατά ως επώνυμο κάτι που ήταν κάποτε τίτλος ευγενείας αλλά στη θηλυκού γένους μορφή και να εμφανίζεται ως... πριγκίπισσα (κι αντίστροφα μια γυναίκα ως... δούκα) δεν δικαιολογείται τόσο βάσει της ισότητας των φύλων, αλλά απορρέει ακριβώς από τη συνταγματική επιταγή περί απαγορεύσεως των τίτλων ευγενείας. Οπότε, όνομα που περιέχει τίτλο ευγενείας δεν μπορεί να τροποποιηθεί αναλόγως του φύλου του προσώπου που φέρει το επώνυμο. Το πρόσωπο αυτό πρέπει να κρατήσει το επώνυμο ακριβώς όπως είχε στην περίπτωση του θετού γονέα από τον οποίο το έλαβε, άλλως (αν έχουμε μετατροπή αναλόγως του φύλου), γίνεται δεκτό ότι το επώνυμο χρησιμοποιείται ως τίτλος ευγενείας, κάτι που απαγορεύεται: έτσι έχουμε άντρα πριγκίπισσα (γιατί υιοθετήθηκε από Γερμανίδα) και γυναίκα δούκα (γιατί την υιοθέτησε Γερμανός). 

Λολ και καραλόλ! 

έδιτ: στο μεταξύ τα εξήγησε κι ο Δρας!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

Ας αποπειραθώ κι ένα... μετάφρασμα:

Πρίγκιπας της Σαξονίας-Κοβούργου-Γόθας, Δούκας στη Σαξονία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2010)

Ναι, κατάλαβα, απρόσεχτος ήμουν τελικά. Ξέρουν και οι Ισπανόφωνοι από αυτά — τόσοι και τόσοι «Χοσέ Μαρία».

Για το μετάφρασμα: κουκλί!


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...Για το μετάφρασμα: κουκλί!



Και πανουκλί, θα έλεγα (αλλά δεν φταίω απαραίτητα εγώ):).

Θα είχε πάντως ενδιαφέρον να μελετήσει κανείς για ποιούς λόγους οι Αυστριακοί υιοθέτησαν τόσο αυστηρή στάση έναντι των τίτλων ευγενείας, μετά την κατάλυση της μοναρχίας των Αψβούργων, σε αντίθεση με την πολύ πιο ελαστική (και τελικά ρεαλιστική) λύση των Γερμανών.

[Μόνο εμείς δεν είχαμε τέτοια προβλήματα μετά το '74: τελικά, οι αυθεντικοί κοτζαμπάσηδες δεν έχουν ανάγκη από τίτλους ευγενείας για να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους!]


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... μια Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα)...



Υπάρχει, γιατί η Κορνουάλη είναι δουκάτο. Η τρέχουσα δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης είναι η γνωστή μας Καμίλλα Ουίνδσορ (πρώην Πάρκερ- Τζόουνς)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Θα είχε πάντως ενδιαφέρον να μελετήσει κανείς για ποιούς λόγους οι Αυστριακοί υιοθέτησαν τόσο αυστηρή στάση έναντι των τίτλων ευγενείας, μετά την κατάλυση της μοναρχίας των Αψβούργων, σε αντίθεση με την πολύ πιο ελαστική (και τελικά ρεαλιστική) λύση των Γερμανών.


Με μια πρώτη, πολύ γρήγορη και ίσως επιπόλαιη ματιά, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η αυτοκρατορική Γερμανία ήταν μια συμπαγής εδαφικά και εθνοτικά χώρα και δεν πέρασε την αίσθηση εθνικής καταστροφής που έζησε μετά τον α' π.π. η Αυστρία όπου όχι μόνο κατέρρευσε και διαλύθηκε η πολυεθνική αυτοκρατορία της, αλλά δεν μπόρεσε καν να διατηρήσει πολλές γερμανόφωνες (ή κυρίως) γερμανόφωνες περιοχές της, όπως το Νότιο Τιρόλο (που κατέλαβαν οι Ιταλοί), η Νότια Στυρία (που κατέλαβαν οι Σλοβένοι, προχωρώντας σε πράξεις εθνοκάθαρσης, θα λέγαμε σήμερα, για να απαλλαγούν από τους Αυστριακούς που ήταν πλειοψηφία στο Μάρμπουργκ/Μάριμπορ), και άλλες περιοχές που ήταν η λεγόμενη Γερμανική Αυστρία (Deutschösterreich).


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 23, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με μια πρώτη, πολύ γρήγορη και ίσως επιπόλαιη ματιά, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι η αυτοκρατορική Γερμανία ήταν μια συμπαγής εδαφικά και εθνοτικά χώρα και δεν πέρασε την αίσθηση εθνικής καταστροφής που έζησε μετά τον α' π.π. η Αυστρία όπου όχι μόνο κατέρρευσε και διαλύθηκε η πολυθενική αυτοκρατορία της, αλλά δεν μπόρεσε καν να διατηρήσει πολλές γερμανόφωνες (ή κυρίως) γερμανόφωνες περιοχές της, όπως το Νότιο Τιρόλο (που κατέλαβαν οι Ιταλοί), η Νότια Στυρία (που κατέλαβαν οι Σλοβένοι, προχωρώντας σε πράξεις εθνοκάθαρσης, θα λέγαμε σήμερα, για να απαλλαγούν από τους Αυστριακούς που ήταν πλειοψηφία στο Μάρμπουργκ/Μάριμπορ), και άλλες περιοχές που ήταν η λεγόμενη Γερμανική Αυστρία (Deutschösterreich)



Κι εγώ έτσι νομίζω. Βέβαια η αίσθηση της απίστευτης εθνικής καταστροφής πρέπει να ήταν κοινή σε Γερμανία και Αυστρία. Ωστόσο η Γερμανία συνέχιζε να είναι "μια συμπαγής εδαφικά και [ομοιογενής] εθνοτικά χώρα", την ώρα που για έναν Αυστριακό είχε φτάσει κυριολεκτικά το τέλος του κόσμου όπως τον γνώριζε: ενώ είχε γεννηθεί, μεγαλώσει και ζήσει σε μια πολυεθνοτική αυτοκρατορία, συνδετικός κρίκος της οποίας ήταν ακριβώς η δυναστεία των Αψβούργων, εντελώς ξαφνικά και απροσδόκητα βρισκόταν πολίτης ενός μικρού εθνικού κράτους, χάνοντας ανεπιστρεπτί όχι μόνο ομοεθνείς αδελφούς, αλλά και περιοχές οικείες, τις οποίες αισθανόταν πατρίδα του.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, αν ήταν Έλληνας, τον λέγανε Γιώργο, είχαμε τον ίδιο νόμο και τον υιοθετούσε π.χ. μια Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης (αν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα), θα λεγόταν Γεώργιος Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης.



Πώς δεν υπάρχει! Η τρέχουσα Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης είναι η Καμίλλα Ουίνδσορ (πρώην Πάρκερ- Μπόουλς).


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2010)

Εκτός του ότι επαναλαμβάνεσαι, SBE, σου εγγυώμαι ότι το ξέρει ο δόκτωρ, αλλά έχει υπογράψει Confidentiality Agreement να προσποιείται ότι το αγνοεί. Περισσότερα δεν μπορώ να πω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πώς δεν υπάρχει! Η τρέχουσα Δούκισσα της Κορνουάλης είναι η Καμίλλα Ουίνδσορ (πρώην Πάρκερ- Μπόουλς).


Μας μένει λοιπόν να βρούμε και τον Γιώργο του μύθου....


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2010)

Μα τι γρίφος αυτά τα «φον» και «τσου»! Θα επιχειρήσω να διατυπώσω με κάπως περισσότερα λόγια τι κρύβεται από πίσω, γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι τόσο ο Δόκτωρ όσο και ο Νίκελ διαισθάνονται τι συμβαίνει αλλά δεν μπορούν να το εκφράσουν. 

Πρέπει να πάμε πίσω στο Μεσαίωνα, στην εδαφικά πολυδιασπασμένη Γερμανία, όπου την ιδιότητα (δηλαδή το νομικό και κοινωνικό καθεστώς) του ευγενούς το έφεραν πολύ περισσότερα άτομα, αναλογικά με τον πληθυσμό, σε σύγκριση με άλλες χώρες (π.χ. Γαλλία, Ισπανία, Αγγλία).

Στη ρίζα της σύγχυσης είναι η ιδιαιτερότητα των Γερμανών, περιβόητων για την αρχαϊκότερη νοοτροπία τους, να αναγνωρίζουν σε όλους τους γιους ενός ευγενή το δικαίωμα όχι μόνο στον (τιμητικό) τίτλο αλλά και στην πατρική εδαφική εξουσία στο σύνολό της αδιαιρέτως. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, όλοι οι γιοι του δούκα της Σαξονίας αναγνωρίζονταν ως δούκες της Σαξονίας ισότιμα, ως έχοντες την ίδια εδαφική κυριαρχία.

Ο καθένας αντιλαμβάνεται ότι ένα τέτοιο σύστημα δεν είναι βιώσιμο και ότι το μόνο που κάνει είναι να εξασφαλίζει αφορμές για αδελφοκτόνες συγκρούσεις. (Στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη την πατρική φεουδαρχική εξουσία κληρονομούσε τουλάχιστον μόνο ένας, συνήθως ο πρωτότοκος). Αυτή ήταν μία από τις κυριότερες αφορμές για τον κατά κυριολεξία θρυμματισμό του γερμανικού χώρου σε μυριάδες μικροσκοπικές επικράτειες. Επιπλέον, δυναστικοί γάμοι και οικογενειακές περιπέτειες οδήγησαν στο σημείο η εξουσία ενός φεουδάρχη να εξαπλώνεται σε πολλά και ποικίλα εδάφη απομακρυσμένα μεταξύ τους, χωρίς εδαφική συνέχεια, κυριολεκτικά στα τέσσερα σημεία του ορίζοντα. 

Από εκεί προέκυψε η ανάγκη να δηλώνεται αν ο κάθε συγκεκριμένος τιτλούχος είναι απλά «φον» Τάδε, αν δηλαδή του αναγνωρίζεται μόνο ο τίτλος σε μια περιοχή (μαζί με αρκετούς άλλους ομοίους του), ή αν είναι και «τσου» Τάδε, αν δηλαδή ασκεί πραγματική εξουσία στην επικράτεια αυτή.

Η Σαξονία, ένα από τα τέσσερα αρχαιογενή δουκάτα, που ανήγαν τις ρίζες τους στις παλιές γερμανικές φυλές, τα λεγόμενα «ριζιμιά δουκάτα» (stem duchies, Stammesherzogtümer) δηλαδή Φραγκονία, Σαξονία, Σουηβία και Βαβαρία, βρέθηκε από ιστορικές αντιξοότητες χωρισμένη σε πολλές ενότητες (π.χ. Σαξονία-Βιττεμβέργη, Σαξονία-Άνχαλτ και άλλα παρόμοια), η ιστορία των οποίων (με συνενώσεις, επαναδιασπάσεις κ.τ.τ.) μόνο ζάλη φέρνει στον αναγνώστη. Κάπου εκεί αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς ότι άλλο ένα υβρίδιο ολίγης Σαξονίας με κάμποσο Κοβούργο και με μια δόση Γκότας είναι απλώς το αποτέλεσμα ιστορικών συγκυριών.

Σημ. Καλά έκανε και ήρθε στη συζήτηση η Γκότα, γιατί εκεί συντασσόταν το Αλμανάκ της Γκότας, ένας εγκυρότατος κατάλογος με όλους όσους είχαν πραγματική ή φανταστική σχέση με την ευγένεια (συντασσόταν, μαθαίνω, μέχρι το 1944, όταν ο προελαύνων Ερυθρός Στρατός κατέστρεψε τον εκδοτικό οίκο και τα αρχεία του).


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μας μένει λοιπόν να βρούμε και τον Γιώργο του μύθου....



Αυτό είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο, αν και σατανικό. Ο Κάρολος λέει, που λέει τον φωνάζουν στην οικογένεια με το όνομα του πατέρα του, ότι όταν θα γίνει βασιλίάς θα πάρει το όνομα του παππού του. Έ, κάποια θεωρία συνωμοσίας θα βρούμε να ταιριάζει με το σενάριό σου. 

Νίκελ, το ξαναέστειλα γιατί μου φάνηκε ότι είχε εξαφανιστεί και διάβασα όλο το νήμα ψάχνοντάς το. Αν εξαφανίστηκε για κάποιο λόγο από τους μοδεράτορες, καλό είναι να έρχεται κι ένα προσωπικό να με ενημερώνει, για να μη νομίζω ότι κάθισα και το έγραψα το μήνυμα και μετά δεν πάτησα το σχετικό κουμπί (που μου έχει συμβεί, ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, τι να σου κάνει!). 
Εαριον, όπως πάντα εξαιρετικός και μου έλυσες απορίες. 
Βεβαίως μου δημιουργήθηκαν άλλες, όπως π.χ. ότι με αυτό το σύστημα το φέουδο συνεχώς μίκραινε και κατά συνέπεια και η περιουσία του φεουδάρχη. Αυτό το σύστημα όμως δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε οδηγήσει σε εξαφάνιση των φεουδαρχών μέσα σε λίγες γενιές;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αν εξαφανίστηκε για κάποιο λόγο από τους μοδεράτορες, καλό είναι να έρχεται κι ένα προσωπικό να με ενημερώνει, για να μη νομίζω ότι κάθισα και το έγραψα το μήνυμα και μετά δεν πάτησα το σχετικό κουμπί (που μου έχει συμβεί, ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, τι να σου κάνει!).


Οι μοδεράτορες δεν εξαφανίζουν μηνύματα χωρίς λόγο, και κυρίως χωρίς προειδοποίηση προς το χρήστη, και το κάνουν μόνο αφού προηγηθεί συνεννόηση μεταξύ τους. Μάλλον δεν το έβρισκες επειδή είχαν μεσολαβήσει άλλα μηνύματα στο ενδιάμεσο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

Είπαμε, ένα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι...


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2010)

SBE, πράγματι αυτό τον κίνδυνο διέτρεχε η κάθε φεουδαρχική οικογένεια, να δει την περιουσία της να κατακερματίζεται. Εξ ου και οι στρατηγικές για την αποτροπή αυτού του κινδύνου (απόσπαση αλλοτρίων εδαφών διά της βίας, γαμήλιες συμμαχίες, κ.τ.τ.). Αλλά είτε με επιτυχημένες στρατηγικές είτε όχι ο ρυθμός με τον οποίο εξαφανίζονταν οι οικογένειες εντέλει ήταν γοργός (και στη Γερμανία ακόμη περισσότερο). Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μια διαρκής αναδιάταξη εδαφών σε νέα χέρια, σαν καλειδοσκόπιο, ιδιαίτερα έντονη στα χαμηλότερα κλιμάκια της κοινωνικής ιεραρχίας και κάπως πιο ανεκτή στα υψηλότερα.


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 24, 2010)

Μερσί Earion! Διαλευκάνθηκε η διάκριση von και zu! :)

Όπως, όμως, αντιλαμβάνομαι, συνηγορείς (μάλλον για "ιστορικούς" λόγους) υπέρ της μεταγραφής "Γκότα". Ή κάνω λάθος;

ΥΓ: Γιατί ως μίζερος έχω μια αίσθηση ότι θα έπρεπε να περάσουμε στη Φρανκονία, τώρα που έχουμε Φινλανδίες κι Ανκόνες;


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2010)

Ρογέριε, πα ντε κουά! Ναι, με έχεις καταλάβει ότι είμαι της σχολής αυτής: Φραγκονία, Αγκώνα κ.λπ. Ακόμα κλαίω τη Φρανκφούρτη, που εγώ τη γνώριζα ανέκαθεν ως Φραγκφούρτη. Ξέρω, θα μου πεις γιατί Φραγκφούρτη αφού Νανκίν; Ε... τι να πω; Είμαι ανοιχτός σε συζήτηση...


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 26, 2010)

Earion said:


> Ρογέριε, πα ντε κουά! Ναι, με έχεις καταλάβει ότι είμαι της σχολής αυτής: Φραγκονία, Αγκώνα κ.λπ. Ακόμα κλαίω τη Φρανκφούρτη, που εγώ τη γνώριζα ανέκαθεν ως Φραγκφούρτη. Ξέρω, θα μου πεις γιατί Φραγκφούρτη αφού Νανκίν; Ε... τι να πω; Είμαι ανοιχτός σε συζήτηση...



Άι, τί να πω κι εγώ, εκτός του ότι δεν είμαι μουτζάχηντ ούτε της μίας ούτε της άλλης άποψης:); ή ότι στην πράξη καταλήγω σ' ένα σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί ως κριτήριο μια αρκετά αυθαίρετη "ιστορικότητα" του κάθε τοπωνυμίου και το οποίο και εξαιρετικά σύνθετο είναι και δεν έχει τη συνέπεια του δικού σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

Και όσο βλέπω τα κανάλια να λιγώνονται ποιος θα εξασφαλίσει συνέντευξη του sir B με την τσιριχτή φωνή,
α) αναρωτιέμαι αν παραμένει Έλληνας πολίτης και γιατί του επιτρέπεται τότε να παραβιάζει αυτός και, πολύ περισσότερο, όσοι τον προβάλλουν, το Σύνταγμα («τίτλοι ευγενείας δεν αναγνωρίζονται ούτε απονέμονται...») και
β) αρχίζω να θαυμάζω την αυστριακή ρύθμιση με τον ανωτέρω κύριο Πριγκίπισσα Τάδε...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και όσο βλέπω τα κανάλια να λιγώνονται ποιος θα εξασφαλίσει συνέντευξη του sir B με την τσιριχτή φωνή,
> α) αναρωτιέμαι αν παραμένει Έλληνας πολίτης και γιατί του επιτρέπεται τότε να παραβιάζει αυτός και, πολύ περισσότερο, όσοι τον προβάλλουν, το Σύνταγμα («τίτλοι ευγενείας δεν αναγνωρίζονται ούτε απονέμονται...») και
> β) αρχίζω να θαυμάζω την αυστριακή ρύθμιση με τον ανωτέρω κύριο Πριγκίπισσα Τάδε...



Πείτε μας κι εμάς των εκπατρισμένων για ποιον κύριο μιλάτε; [υποθέτω τον εκ Βρετανίας ορμώμενο καθηγητή ενοχικού δικαίου] 

Την αυστριακή ρύθμιση δεν μπορώ να τη συμπαθήσω με τίποτε. Ας έλεγαν ότι η απαγόρευση των τίτλων ευγενείας είναι απόλυτη, αντί να κάνουν αρσενικές πριγκίπισες και θηλυκούς πρίγκηπες;).

Όσο για το αποτέλεσμα της ταλαιπωρίας μου: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l,pt,ro,sv,&val=524341:cs&page=1&hwords=Sayn~ (πριν μου φωνάξετε οι τίτλοι "γενικός εισαγγελέας" και "προτάσεις του γενικού εισαγγελέα" βγαίνουν αυτόματα από το σύστημα, μολονότι πρόκειται για τη Βρετανίδα γενική εισαγγελέα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

Χμμμ, φίλαθλος ;) εν δράσει:



> (39) – Για παράδειγμα, η Stephanie Graf είναι Αυστριακή αθλήτρια (δρόμων ημιαντοχής) η οποία εκπροσώπησε τη χώρα στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του 2000 και στο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Κλασσικού Αθλητισμού του 2001, ενώ ο Andreas Herzog είναι Αυστριακός ποδοσφαιριστής ο οποίος αγωνίστηκε στην εθνική ομάδα από το 1988 έως το 2003.



Ενδιαφέρον το κείμενο.

Και ναι, τον sir Basil εννοώ...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ναι, τον sir Basil εννοώ...)


Επιμένεις να αγνοείς τις κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας παρατηρήσεις μου:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=83392
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4663
(Όταν έγραψα το πρώτο, είχα ξεχάσει ότι υπήρχε το δεύτερο. Αλλά αποδεικνύεται ότι ούτε η επανάληψη είναι η μητέρα της μαθήσεως, οπότε συνεχίζονται οι έρευνες για τη μητέρα της.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2010)

ΟΚ, μπερδεύτηκα... Προτείνεις σερ με πεζό και Sir θέλει κεφαλαίο... Λες να είναι μοχθηρά υποσυνείδητη προβολή του «πινέζας», άρα πεζό ακόμη και όταν κεφαλαίο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2010)

Ναι, όπως:
ο κύριος Σαρτζετάκης > Mr Sartzetakis
ο λόρδος Βύρων > Lord Byron
o άγιος Δημήτριος > Saint Demetrius
κ.ο.κ. > and so on


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο συνδυασμός *von und zu* δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνιος στα γερμανικά. Ας πούμε, ο τωρινος υπουργός Άμυνας Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg έχει πλήρες όνομα (κρατηθείτε):
> Karl Theodor Maria Nikolaus Johann Jacob Philipp Franz Joseph Sylvester Freiherr *von und zu* Guttenberg. Χοντρικά, το von (από) δείχνει την προέλευση, το zu δείχνει την (τρέχουσα) κατοικία.



Μα είναι να έχεις λερωμένη τη φωλιά σου και να σε πιάσει στο στόμα της η Λεξιλογία; 

*Για λογοκλοπή κατηγορείται ο Γερμανός υπουργός Άμυνας*

Ο Γερμανός υπουργός Άμυνας, Καρλ Τέοντορ τσου Γκούτενμπεργκ, ο οποίος θεωρείται ο πιο δημοφιλής πολιτικός της χώρας, κατηγορείται για λογοκλοπή στην διατριβή για το διδακτορικό του, αναφέρουν σημερινά δημοσιεύματα.

Συνέχεια στη σημερινή Καθημερινή εδώ.​
Άρθρο στη Süddeutsche Zeitung (που ξεσκέπασε την υπόθεση) εδώ, με τεκμήρια (αντιπαραβολή) του «κλεμμένου» με το διδακτορικό.

Βρε τι παθαίνουν οι νεαροί και λαμπεροί ανερχόμενοι πολιτικοί!


----------

